# Bearded Dragon Respiratory Infection?



## lessen1985 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi all. My bearded hasn't grown in about 3 months. All my others (4) have and are in good health, active and eating.
The one that hasn't grown has got a white mouth colour, rather than a pinkish one and makes a funny 'clicking' sound every now and again when i pick him up.
Could this be a respiratory infection? If not, any ideas? Also, how can i treat any of the problems he may have? He's in a viv with 1 other bearded that's about 5 months old and has his usual greens and dusted criks etc.
I'm worried as he hasn't grown like my others and because of the white/cream colouring in his mouth. It isn't mouth rot as he doesn't have and cheesy substance in there.
Please help, any advice/ideas will be greatly appreciated.
Matt.


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

how old is he? is he still eating? what are the temps? has he got any discharge coming from his nose/ eyes? is the "clicking" like a popping sound - any idea where the sound comes from?


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

if it was like a "popping" what could it be?


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

a popping noise could be associated with a respiratory infection.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

oh sugar  where would it come from? and if its only happened once is it RI?


----------



## lessen1985 (Oct 22, 2008)

Anna89 said:


> how old is he? is he still eating? what are the temps? has he got any discharge coming from his nose/ eyes? is the "clicking" like a popping sound - any idea where the sound comes from?


He's about 5 months old. He's eating as normal and is actively eating (running for food, quick etc.). The temps are 30degrees cooling to about 24degrees - daily misted. Basking spot is about 34degrees.
He has no discharge or anything as far as i can see. Still got white/cream coloured mouth inside.
The clicking sound is like a popping sound i guess, almost like a chewing gum bubble pop!!!
What's the best solution and am i better off splitting him off from the others? also, my other beards are above him (3 of them; one's in with him), will they be likely to catch it? Is it serious?
Thanks, please help. Matt.


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

lessen1985 said:


> He's about 5 months old. He's eating as normal and is actively eating (running for food, quick etc.). The temps are 30degrees cooling to about 24degrees - daily misted. Basking spot is about 34degrees.
> He has no discharge or anything as far as i can see. Still got white/cream coloured mouth inside.
> The clicking sound is like a popping sound i guess, almost like a chewing gum bubble pop!!!
> What's the best solution and am i better off splitting him off from the others? also, my other beards are above him (3 of them; one's in with him), will they be likely to catch it? Is it serious?
> Thanks, please help. Matt.


Firstly separate asap, on his own, secondly stop misting them / him every day, thirdly he sounds like he needs a vet to check him over asap

Anyone convert the temps?


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

"misted daily" states to me he has RI, they dont need misting, this is wha gives them an RI, humidity, how long have you been doing this?


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

Bosscat said:


> Firstly separate asap, on his own, secondly stop misting them / him every day, thirdly he sounds like he needs a vet to check him over asap
> 
> Anyone convert the temps?


30c = 86f
24c = 75.2f
34c = 93.2f


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

basking temps should be a minimum of 105F, hot end shouldbe about 95F and cool end about 75F, ide up the wattage of your bulb. having a basking spot of 93F would mean the food is not being digested correctly.


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks Elvis, sweetie later!

Your temps are very low also, what are you using to take them - I'd recommend raising the basking surface temp upto at least 105 (upto 115), with cool end being about 80. Where do you have your stat probe positioned? It needs to be cool end...


----------



## lessen1985 (Oct 22, 2008)

Bosscat said:


> Thanks Elvis, sweetie later!
> 
> Your temps are very low also, what are you using to take them - I'd recommend raising the basking surface temp upto at least 105 (upto 115), with cool end being about 80. Where do you have your stat probe positioned? It needs to be cool end...


They are just thermometer's, exoterra but i do use an infra-red one for spot checking.
I'll up the basking bulb to a 100watt and see if that works+lose the misting and just use a small water dish for them.
How can i solve the RI problem with my ill one? Can't believe it's happened, thought i was doing well with them.
I think he may have had it from when i got him as he's always been quiet compared to my other antics.
Thanks to all of you for the help and time you've spent on this thread. Matt.


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

To be honest, the vet needs to take a look, confirm it is that and give him some medication. In the mean time get your temps sorted, no misting and no water bowl, less stress the better. Good luck with him.


----------



## lessen1985 (Oct 22, 2008)

Bosscat said:


> To be honest, the vet needs to take a look, confirm it is that and give him some medication. In the mean time get your temps sorted, no misting and no water bowl, less stress the better. Good luck with him.


Ok, will do. Will post back in a few minutes when i've sorted the lighting and have let the temps settle out.
If it is RI will it spread 'upstairs' to my other beadies who are in a seperate viv but on top of Smokey's (the ill one)??


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

No, but at the same time remember to not provide extra humidity for them either. For the ill one if it is RI, the vet will probably prescribe antibiotics, and tell you to raise the heat to allow the antibiotics to work quicker. If it's left untreated, he will stop eating, become more lethargic and make it more difficult to treat, and possibly lead to death, so seeing the vet asap is very important


----------



## lessen1985 (Oct 22, 2008)

lessen1985 said:


> Ok, will do. Will post back in a few minutes when i've sorted the lighting and have let the temps settle out.
> If it is RI will it spread 'upstairs' to my other beadies who are in a seperate viv but on top of Smokey's (the ill one)??


Right, the temps are - 94F down to 86F and the basking spot is now 111F. No misting and no water bowl. Smokey is seperated aswell, all alone.


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Thats better, keep an eye on those temps as they may take a while to settle. Do you know of a rep vet in your area? If not, tell us where you are!


----------



## lessen1985 (Oct 22, 2008)

Bosscat said:


> Thats better, keep an eye on those temps as they may take a while to settle. Do you know of a rep vet in your area? If not, tell us where you are!


Got him booked in, just got off the phone. He's in for Monday 5pm in Manchester. What a trek!
Do you know of any closer to me? CW124TY?
I've got to take a poo sample in and she's said if he worsens to ring anytime and they'll fit me in. They sounded in the know and feel better that he's going to be seen!
Thanks again.
PS. Will post on here when i'm back on Monday about 10pm.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

good news and good luck - keep us updated


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

lessen1985 said:


> Got him booked in, just got off the phone. He's in for Monday 5pm in Manchester. What a trek!
> Do you know of any closer to me? CW124TY?
> I've got to take a poo sample in and she's said if he worsens to ring anytime and they'll fit me in. They sounded in the know and feel better that he's going to be seen!
> Thanks again.
> PS. Will post on here when i'm back on Monday about 10pm.


They sound pretty good to me already and you haven't been yet!!

might be worth a try also (don't cancel the other one yet tho) Wright & Morten cover exotics (what 'exotics' though I have no idea!)

*Name:
*Wright & Morten 

*Address:*
18 Moody Street
Congleton
Cheshire
CW12 4AP

*Telephone: *01260 273222
*Fax: *01260 297920
*Email: *[email protected]
*Website: *www.maccvets.co.uk


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

i hope u get on ok at vets with your wee one..

well done for taking the adice to get him booked in to a specialist and looked over.. so many people dont these days.. that shows youre willing to do whatever it needs...

please keep us all updated and let us know what the vet says and if he needs treated...



good luck xxxx


----------



## lessen1985 (Oct 22, 2008)

Bosscat said:


> They sound pretty good to me already and you haven't been yet!!
> 
> might be worth a try also (don't cancel the other one yet tho) Wright & Morten cover exotics (what 'exotics' though I have no idea!)
> 
> ...


Damn, i totally forgot those and didn't know they covered 'exotics'. I'll ring them tomorrow as it's literally 2 minutes from mine.
That would be ideal but the one in Mancs really sound in the know and Molly (the vet i will be with) is a qualified zoo vet.


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

lessen1985 said:


> Damn, i totally forgot those and didn't know they covered 'exotics'. I'll ring them tomorrow as it's literally 2 minutes from mine.
> That would be ideal but the one in Mancs really sound in the know and Molly (the vet i will be with) is a qualified zoo vet.


Thats why I said don't cancel until you know :lol2:, some 'exotics' have limited knowledge, so always check that they deal with Beardies before you go...


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Hope it goes well and you get him all sorted, let us know how you get on or if you have any other problems


----------



## lessen1985 (Oct 22, 2008)

Bosscat said:


> Hope it goes well and you get him all sorted, let us know how you get on or if you have any other problems


Don't worry, will do. Just been on their site and it says "...sheep, dairy and fibre goats, along with their pet equivalents and more exotic species such as alpacas." So will double double check. Lol!!! Speak to you all soon. Best advice is from experienced keepers, not books or caresheets.


----------



## lessen1985 (Oct 22, 2008)

Took my Smokey to the vets as planned on Monday. Had to stay over until Wednesday! They did a blood smear and poo sample. Turns out he's got worms and has had an injection and some oral meds. He seems happier and has a repeat appointment in 3 weeks time. Thanks for everyones time, you've been great.


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Glad to hear it, hopefully he'll be back to normal in no time.


----------



## zemanski (Jun 15, 2008)

parasites seem to be the culprit all too often:censor:


----------

